# Paph. spicerianum



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,

Do you think I can save this??? It arrived like this!!! Seller paid back!!! What do you think??? The leaves are a bit hard yet!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 1, 2008)

that is a flowered growth that may have been dying back anyways. do you see any new growths started? how are the roots? was it too cold? what happened to it?


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2008)

This was a spiked plant sent to me! The flower is dead of course but I just wanted to show you! This happened during transfer! I have no idea if it was because of the cold! The roots are fine but I do not detect any new growth! I guess that the leaves are all damaged, but I wonder if I cut the leaves to the point that they are damaged so that the whole plant is not contaminated , will it throw new shoots? What does your experience say??? Any tips???


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like cold damage. John M could give you tips on trying to save something of it. Most likely a total loss. Cut back to good tissue and treat cut edges to prevent rot. Don't water much, wait and see


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Slipperking!!!!

Jonh M... where are u??? (LOL)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks like cold damage. John M could give you tips on trying to save something of it. Most likely a total loss. Cut back to good tissue and treat cut edges to prevent rot. Don't water much, wait and see


My thoughts as well. If the roots are good and the crown isn't rotted, there is a chance it will survive.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 1, 2008)

That looks so sad!!!

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with all above, hope and TLC might work. As a comment, thats an interesting growth habit for a spicerianum.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 1, 2008)

It was definitely frozen. Cut off all the brown stuff down to green tissue and hope. In my experience, these frozen plants can survive for several months, however they are weakened so badly that they never recover, and eventuall fade away. But, you never can tell, and there's always hope. Good luck! Eric


----------



## P-chan (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck! It doesn't hurt to try, right? It really got chilled, didn't it?


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you all!!! I treated the leaves as you suggested and now I wait... I hope I post a pic of new leaves and a bloom one day...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you get this mailing from abroad? by air-mail? I think that it is definitely no more the good time to ship orchids, at least in / to Europe!! the profs. should know this!? maybe it was no professional! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

*Jean:* I purchased it from a German vendor via ebay, using DHL secure/express. The parcel was supposed to arrive in aprroximatelly one week and it did in two weeks, so I guess it was not all the vendor's fault! The vendor paid back the price of the plant, anyway! What can I say! Here are some pics of what it looks like now! I covered the cuts with cinnamon powder! It looks good for the time being (I mean no infection has occured) I keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## jblanford (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi.. If you treated the cut areas with cinnamon that is good, but you should try to keep it off the roots the cinnamon will stop water intake, good luck. Jim.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Jim! I read sth about it in a thread somewhere here...! As soon as the cuts close, I might remove the cinnamon (let's say in a couple of weeks) I will water less than usual, btw!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## john mickel (Dec 2, 2008)

*Picture*

Remenber - never give up on a Orchid - cut it back - keep it dry and warm and - go for the recovery glory-john mickel


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the optimistic view John...


----------



## Elena (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, what a shame! Good luck with it, hope it recovers


----------

